
Why Are So Many of the World’s Best Companies Run by Indians? - nols
http://foreignpolicy.com/2015/08/18/why-are-so-many-of-the-worlds-best-companies-run-by-indians-google-sundar-pichai/
======
limaoscarjuliet
Because 17.5% of the World's population are Indian?
[https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=indian+population+perce...](https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=indian+population+percentage+in+the+world)

~~~
gchauhan
Ha ha. That was one funny reply.

